# IUI with low AMH and chinese herbs?



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey im new  im due to start IUI but have a low AMH at 1.3% im 29... and really struggling to cope with the fact my AMH is so low  anyone had iui with a low AMH and had success?

also my acupuncture lady said to take herbs but my consultant said not to, anyone got any view on chinese herbs whilst going through iui?? thank u xxxx


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi! 

I am taking CO Q10 capsules as there has been some research that it can improve egg quality, the clinic I am at had some info on it. Hope this helps,

Ruby c x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

I took 
150ml q10
Omega 3,6,9
Royal jelly
Vit D3 and K and
Pregnacare conception
I had no really issues but read these could help. I don't know if it would have worked without them but I would recommend taking them.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Make sure you talk with clinic about alternative treatments.  I took royal jelly in December and then didn't ovulate january and February and I think it's the side effect of the royal jelly as on further investigations taking it can muck up cycles.  I still haven't ovulated naturally and last two cycles have had trigger shots.  If current cycle results in a BFN I will ask my consultant if he recommends anything.


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks Ruby ive started taking CO Q10 so fingers crossed, do you have low AMH as well?x

mrsww  - funny u say that as i dont have periods or ovulate but have to take tablets to bring me on and this cycle it didnt work? maybe its the royal jelly?? ill have to ask. sometimes prob best not taking anything isnt it! x

Mrs tinkerbell - thank u im taking some but not all so ill get the rest, best of luck with ur 2ww! let me know how you get on when u test x


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi mrshol,
I got pregnant with low amh with iui on the first shot.  I also got pregnant naturally with my low amh.  I was advised by my acupuncturist to take chinese herbs but as he could not give me the ingredients to check up, I didn't feel comfortable taking something which could interact and cause harm.  My fertility docs also told me that the coQ interacts with many of the chinese herbs so don't take these two together!!
good luck!


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank u. That's amazing news about ur self too hope I'm lucky with iui however think this cycle is going to b cancelled as follicles never got big enough plus my estrogen levels r still really low am gutted cause that means straight to Ivf for us xx


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm afraid I can't comment on Chinese herbs (never taken) or success (we have our first diui in a week or so) but I did used to take pregnacare vitamins for several cycles. Whilst they are only vitamins they elongated my cycle from my already long 5 weeks to 6.5 weeks. Once I came off them my cycle went back to 5 weeks. I guess as a result I am very cautious about taking any supplements as they seem to be capable of both positive and negative impacts.


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

mrshol, sorry to hear your cycle may be cancelled.  I was gutted too when my last iui cycle got cancelled because of some ovarian cysts.  I was so miserable about waiting yet another month I was completely shocked that I got pregnant on my very own during that same cancelled cycle.  Never say never, our bodies work in mysterious ways.  Just a thought, but you can do your own iui at home if you want (check out the turkey baster method online,  )! I kid you not, I hear it's effective for some!


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi, thanks for ur msg, i know its so gutting isnt it! although thats amazing that u got pregnant on ur own, however i dont think that will ever happen for me as i dont have periods or ovulate on my own.. plus if they can only see two rubbish eggs then suppose i havent got a chance have i lol

ill have a look at that, sounds interesting lol although prob wouldnt even be worth it would it if my eggs arent right!  xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

WolfyOne said:


> I'm afraid I can't comment on Chinese herbs (never taken) or success (we have our first diui in a week or so) but I did used to take pregnacare vitamins for several cycles. Whilst they are only vitamins they elongated my cycle from my already long 5 weeks to 6.5 weeks. Once I came off them my cycle went back to 5 weeks. I guess as a result I am very cautious about taking any supplements as they seem to be capable of both positive and negative impacts.


i know its so hard to know what the right thing is to do, as to whether to take some supplements or not as i do agree they can have positive and negative impacts x


----------

